# Ecuador frogs



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone recognize either of these guys from the lowlands of Ecuador? Histos or sylvaticus or other?
Thanks in advance- Scott


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Puerto Quito Sylvaticus on the left and Santo Domingo Sylvaticus on the right


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm...looks like ChrisK beat me to it.  
Anyways, the basic Oophaga Sylvatica range is from the Cauca Department in Colombia southward into Ecuador... While Oophaga Histrionica range from the Valle de Cauca Department in Colombia northward. 
Both species are pretty darn cool if you ask me.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder whos working with these lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are sweet, its been a long time since have were imported, there are a few in private collections that i know of, but those were from the old imports, and breedign has been far and thin.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info, folks. Both frogs were seen at the same location, and no, these individuals were not exported.


----------

